# Post up Pics of your Dogs!!!!!



## yfzduner450

Since we all enjoy the company of a dog(or two) and we use them all for different things. I thought I'd start a post. Just post up a couple pics of your dogs, describe and tell what you use them for. I'll start by posting up my mutts!

1st Dog: 1/2 border collie x 1/2 Blue heeler, he is used to dig holes in the backyard, bark at all the passing cars and eat garbage. He's a real treat in the mountains cause he wants nothing more to do then chase chipmunks up trees. All in all, he's a really good companion dog.









2nd Dog: 1/2 catahoula x 1/4 kemmer cur x 1/4 walker hound, she is an up and coming decoy dog(fingers crossed). She loves to chase raccoons, squirrels, and pretty much anything with fur. She's a very loyal dog and always keeps an eye on me and my wife. She's really not a superstar at anything yet but she's still learning.









Hopefully this post will be used and we all can learn alittle bit more about what different dogs are used for and why so many people love them.


----------



## DJS

deleted


----------



## duneman101

This is ripley on a good point at 5 months









This is Ripley and my wifes pug/sheltie tux, he's a pretty good dog.


----------



## threshershark

Sadie - 3 year old GSP










Dusty - 1 year old Vizsla


----------



## TAK

threshershark said:


> Sadie - 3 year old GSP


That is an impressive picture!


----------



## TAK

Clown...... RIP 

















Clown... Speed RIP









Speed RIP 

























Jessie RIP 









Blue... 3yo male









































Toad... 3yo Female








































Sly... 2yo Male


----------



## bird buster

Here's my new dog. She's almost one year. Great dog.


----------



## labs

"Cowboy" 19 months old, retrieved around 100 birds last season and around 75 so far this season. 









"Dakota" Love this picture.









Cowboy and Ruby, This season with some cool birds


----------



## Steve Shaver

bird buster said:


> Here's my new dog. She's almost one year. Great dog.


Ahh cmon now I know you can take a better picture of her than that.  I know this dog and she is a pretty good lookin little girl even though I prefer black :O•-:


----------



## STEVO

Heres some pics of my best hunting/fishing buddy in the world. My 5 Yo Chesapeake. I swear he's like my kid.... gets spoiled more than a kid also!!! :mrgreen:


















































He seems to do lots of this no matter where we go, hey I guess everyone has to take a break every once in a while :lol:


----------



## .45

TAK said:


> Blue... 3yo male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freak'in ouch brother....how do ya get them out ? :?


----------



## TAK

This was the second time he did this that day! We hold'em down and pull... because he is so strong we had to take him to the vet, with the other 2 dogs and they vet knocks them out and we go to pullin! The ones ya miss surface for months after!


----------



## .45

Those stickers in his nose makes my eye's water....


----------



## pkred

This is Dakota. Cousin got him for nothing out of a walmart parking lot. I did not want to keep him but my wife insisted (her first dog). But I tell you what, he's a great dog. Dumb as a box of rocks, but he has a lot of heart. Great trail dog. He loves nothing more then hiking for miles cashing chipmunks and the occasional squirrel. He always stays in range I never have to worry about him disappearing.

[attachment=1:1ziecw2x]P1012642.JPG[/attachment:1ziecw2x]

[attachment=0:1ziecw2x]P1012650.JPG[/attachment:1ziecw2x]


----------



## bird buster

Here's some better pictures of Rita. She's a great dog. Has a calm personality, and fits great in our family.


----------



## Dr. Decoy




----------



## Sprig Kennels

[attachment=0:3cv944cc]gun-dog-training-4.jpg[/attachment:3cv944cc]

I love this picture.


----------



## Sprig Kennels

[attachment=0:1m0cmzoq]gun-dog-training-7.jpg[/attachment:1m0cmzoq]

Even though Sprig died last year, i had to post this picture......this was his very last hunt of his career. we shot 11 geese for him opening morning a few years back.


----------



## Sprig Kennels

[attachment=0:avphoo42]gun-dog-training-3.jpg[/attachment:avphoo42]

Sorry, one last one i had to share. Sprig and Augie, the dynamic duo on pheasants.


----------



## billybob

Where are the pics of people's dogs with upland birds? Enough of this waterfowl crap. Here's my 3 year old Brittany with a single blue grouse.


----------



## lonedog

Here are Abbey(9) and Tobi(2) Chesapeake Bay Retrievers. Abbey is a Senior Hunter AKC and Tobi will start her career in the spring.


----------



## Bret

My setters
Molly
















Tic
















Jim


----------



## Briar Patch

Some really great looking dogs in this thread! Some photography skills too!


----------



## Sanpete

That face on Molly is classic.


----------



## gdog




----------



## shootemup

Koda 5 year old GSP


----------



## Bret

Sanpete said:


> That face on Molly is classic.


Thank you, she is a very nice little bird dog.


----------



## bearhntr

Here is my pup Tess @ 18 weeks.


----------



## king eider

ill play along. this thread needs a few water retrieving pics to make it better :mrgreen:

Mallory. Greatest gift from my mother-in-law!!!


----------



## Sprig Kennels

some very cool pictures being posted...nice job....


----------



## bullsnot

Sadie is a 1 year old Lab Heeler mix. If she cant find anything in the water to retrieve she grabs her cable and drags it around. Keeping her out of the water is like trying to tie down wild horses. You're throwing arm will tire out before she gets tired of running out and gettin it.


----------



## Lawdog

Shady, she is a AKC Master Hunter

















This is the only pic I have right now of Sage my 9 year old female.


----------



## A C A B

*lovin the setters*



Bret said:


> My setters
> Molly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


----------



## utfireman

*Lets continue with the setters*








RIP Preacher







































RIP Sadie


----------



## Pintail Retrievers

What a cool thread, I love all the pics.

Here is a video of my 2 yr BLM Jet running a land blind. The blind is about 135 yds.






Kory


----------



## Huge29

Nice Kory! thanks for sharing!


----------



## ERDA

Here are a few


----------



## CC




----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

[attachment=0:1hno9r70]pheasants 2010-3copy.JPG[/attachment:1hno9r70]


----------



## Dave B

See if this works
































































































Father, daughter combo great pups


----------



## yfzduner450

What a bunch of good looking dogs!!! Keep up the posts, i know more of you guys have dogs then this. Don't be afraid to post up "non" hunting dogs too. Every dog has a job and only so many can be hunters!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

This is the newest addition to the fixed blade house hold. Gentle man, I'd like to introduce you to Lander Von Rossmann! He will be available for stud in 2012.


----------



## reaper

Is that a fat yellow hamster??


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

reaper said:


> Is that a fat yellow hamster??


No, that's a giant 3 week old lab you silly goose.


----------



## Bret

Cute pup.


----------



## DJS

deleted


----------



## bkelz

bird buster said:


> Here's my new dog. She's almost one year. Great dog.


your dog looks drunk.


----------



## shootemup

the newest addition...Jasper


----------



## JDF_GSP

Here is Desi, my 18 month old GSP
[attachment=1psaanpo]IMG_2817.JPG[/attachmentpsaanpo]

and here is Dexter, my 8 month old GSP
[attachment=0psaanpo]IMG_2347.JPG[/attachmentpsaanpo]
This is an old picture... don't have any recent ones of him


----------



## tshuntin

It's about time I join in on this one.

Here is my three week old litter of pups.









Momma and new born pic









Their daddy


----------



## bwood

Being a new member I guess I should post here as one of my first posts.
Chester after a very fun duck hunt.








Chester likes swamp parrots too.








Ziva, Chester's daughter.








Sassy is another daughter from another litter.








Gotta love the Cache Valley winters.


----------



## cfarnwide

Cyder "Bug"

[attachment=3:vkvmcssu]15548_1314180213499_1200503664_30972478_5560748_n.jpg[/attachment:vkvmcssu][attachment=2:vkvmcssu]15548_1314180173498_1200503664_30972477_2509483_n.jpg[/attachment:vkvmcssu][attachment=0:vkvmcssu]15548_1302204154105_1200503664_30938822_2984776_n.jpg[/attachment:vkvmcssu][attachment=1:vkvmcssu]15548_1302204194106_1200503664_30938823_386189_n.jpg[/attachment:vkvmcssu]


----------



## Riverrat77

For Stealthwaterfowl and his buddy, here are some pics of Paisley around the house and on a recent jumpshooting trip. She'll go find dead birds but won't pick them up until my regular duck dog Buddy tries to pick them up.... then she's all about taking it away from him.




























And then, of course, there's Buddy who is 10 this year and is about on his last legs for duck hunts.


----------



## vdogs

Rusty, in his ninth season..


----------



## Riverrat77

Very cool Rick... thats a great picture!!


----------



## vdogs

Thanks, Riley! I believe you gunned over Rusty once upon a time, eh?


----------



## Riverrat77

GSPman said:


> Thanks, Riley! I believe you gunned over Rusty once upon a time, eh?


This is true... thekillerbee and I made a small dent in the chukar population on a hunt with you a couple years ago, thanks of course to Rusty. It was the same hunt that I shot the banded chukar on, hunting with Leaky and Sparky.  That was a great day!


----------



## Donttreadonme

Coot.

[attachment=0:3lscj8bn]IMG_8069a.jpg[/attachment:3lscj8bn]


----------



## M Gayler

Some of my first year pup.


----------



## vdogs

Nice pics folks! Dog pic threads are my favorite! Keep 'em comin'.


----------



## bird buster

Here's some picturs of this last Saturdays hunt. Rita did great, she had multiple birds down at the same time and didn't loose her cool.


----------



## bearhntr

Blake that is awesome!!! I wish I could have been out doing the same thing. I am glad to see Rita is coming along great. Looks like it was a successful day for both of you.


----------



## blownsmok97

My lab Jackson and his first waterfowl retrieves.
Sorry not very good quality pics on some of them.
[attachment=3:9pp5ah7e]Hunting Pics 003.jpg[/attachment:9pp5ah7e]


----------



## cfarnwide

Baby Cody with a protective Cyder standing guard.


----------



## cfarnwide

Cyder keeping guard 2 years ago with our first boy Ehren.


----------



## Fowlmouth

My 2 year old Labrador Hagen


----------



## Leaky

Just some old/fun pics of Sparky

[attachment=3o5n1oqc]trouble.jpg[/attachmento5n1oqc]

[attachment=2o5n1oqc]fav game.jpg[/attachmento5n1oqc]

[attachment=1o5n1oqc]back yard.jpg[/attachmento5n1oqc]

[attachment=0o5n1oqc]ducks 1.jpg[/attachmento5n1oqc]


----------



## Bret

Sparky is a good looking dog leeky. I remember when you first got him.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Here's my little hamster today.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer

We haven't picked her up yet as she's only 5 weeks old, but this is Benelli. More to come


----------



## Steve Shaver

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> We haven't picked her up yet as she's only 5 weeks old, but this is Benelli. More to come


Nice looking pup. Sure looks older than 5 weeks.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer

The picture makes her look a lot bigger than she is (shame its not a fishing picture). Its a family members dog that had the pups, she is 5 weeks in that picture.


----------



## gwailow

Here's a couple pics of my buddy. First one when he was a pup, 2nd one locked in on a pheasant wing on the fishing pole.


----------



## woollybugger

My new pup. [attachment=0:2gw66n9e]Cinder 2.JPG[/attachment:2gw66n9e]Meet Ms. Cinder Sioux Burnt Marshmallow.
[attachment=1:2gw66n9e]Cinder Sioux.JPG[/attachment:2gw66n9e]

5 months old this week. Showing a lot of promise so far. Can't hardly wait for fall bird hunting...


----------



## cfarnwide

Here is my little Cyder again...


----------



## Packfish

[attachment=0:2cdsrp49]DSCF1788(2) (800x600).jpg[/attachment:2cdsrp49]


----------



## robiland

Here are a few pics of my dog TOBY. He is 2 yrs old. He is 1/2 silver lab and 1/2 chocolate lab. Great nose and smart do and a fast swimmer.



























I loved this last pic. When out hunting the other day, I knew this spot was a little deep. He could touch the bottom in a few spots, but I wanted him out of the water. This is where he hid while we waited for the birds to come. When I looked back and saw the reflection and all, had to take the pic.


----------



## 90redryder

robiland said:


> Here are a few pics of my dog TOBY. He is 2 yrs old. He is 1/2 silver lab and 1/2 chocolate lab. Great nose and smart do and a fast swimmer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this last pic. When out hunting the other day, I knew this spot was a little deep. He could touch the bottom in a few spots, but I wanted him out of the water. This is where he hid while we waited for the birds to come. When I looked back and saw the reflection and all, had to take the pic.


How do you like your lab for pheasants?


----------



## blackirish

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Shaver

Got some good pic recently but cant figure out how to post them :-x


----------



## JuddCT

Here is my 6 month old WPG. Millie is doing great. To tell you the truth, the monster in the middle is harder to train than my WPG. :lol:

[attachment=1:35yv300v]Millie.jpg[/attachment:35yv300v]

It is amazing how fast they grow up!

[attachment=0:35yv300v]Millie2.JPG[/attachment:35yv300v]


----------



## izzydog

[attachment=0:29tij353]mAULY (Small).jpg[/attachment:29tij353][attachment=1:29tij353]mollie (Small).jpg[/attachment:29tij353]
I thought I had pics of the newest pup on here but I guess not.


----------



## jahan

My mutts Shy-Ann (red collar) and Shadow (purple collar).


----------



## 400BULL

My new addition to the family, Ryker at 10 weeks old.


----------



## colbyatepaste




----------



## alangrylls55

Awesome Dogs and Love those Pictures I also Labrador and I think they are the most friendliest dogs you will ever come across


----------



## mjbarney12

Her name is Myst. She's sired by Schlappi's Flushing Bronco. Hopefully she'll really prove to take after him through the years!


----------



## bugleboy1

Here is my 7 yo Choc Lab "Zeke" an awesome hunting/family dog, and his pup from his last litter, "Sarge"


----------



## one hunting fool

this is my Sadie she is 6 now








this is her mom Jessie on her Birthday she turned 9 that day and still out hunted me.








Here we are with a limit of Pheasant on this years hunt.


----------



## gunplay

Charlie (Spinonie Italiano) at 8 weeks.


----------



## Dave Adamson

This is hank he just turned 3 and being newly single after 30 years of marriage he is the light of my life[attachment=1:28shybsp]th_Cranehunt9-3-11002.jpeg[/attachment:28shybsp]


----------

